# Scanner unter Win XP zum Laufen bringen



## ink (4. Juni 2008)

Moin
Ich muss einen Scanner (Primax Colorado USB 9600) zum Laufen bringen.
Da es keine XP Treiber für das Moped gibt, hatte ich mich schlau gemacht.
Man muss es über den Win2K Treiber machen, nur leider bekomm ich den Kam nicht hin.

Hat da jemand n Plan was/wo ich evtl Installieren/Deinstallieren muss damit es klappt?

Vielen Dank 

mfg


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Probier mal:
http://www.scanner-drivers.com/drivers/48/48080.htm
oder 
http://www.supernature-forum.de/vbb/548779-post5.html


----------



## ink (4. Juni 2008)

Dit hatte ich auch schon versucht 
Funktioniert irgendwie nicht so richtig.
Kann es sein das der Scanner bereits nen Eintrag in der Reg hat und er deswegen nicht will?
Oft installiert der des auch von alleine und sagt mir dass das Gerät nicht funktioniert :/


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Bin über folgendes in einem anderen Forum gestoßen:


> Bei verschiedenen Scannertypen hat Folgendes geholfen:
> 
> Von der Mustek-HP das XP-Tool "fixwinxp" laden. Das drückt WinXP die Original-Treiber-CD zwangsweise auf's Auge. Es erfolgt nun eine Warnung, dass die Installation fehlerhaft war - Bestätigen. Anschl. den Scanner im Gerätemanager unter Bildbearbeitungsgeräte nochmals manuell (keine automat. Suche!)installieren. Nun erscheint neben der Uhr ein neues Symbol "Hardware sicher entfernen" - Ignorieren! Der Scanner funktioniert trotzdem! Abschl. noch ein Windows-Update; hier wird Dir evtl. ein neuer Treiber angeboten (so er verfügbar ist), da ja die Update-Prozedur nun erkennt, welcher Scanner im System ist. Dann verschwindet auch das Symbol wieder!
> 
> Aber wie gesagt: Keine Garantie, dass das auch bei Deinem Scanner funktioniert


----------

